# Hell's Angel vs Crips



## Glued (Jul 24, 2009)

A gang  CRIPS members are in a bar as a gang of Hell's Angels walk in.

Both sides get a bit drunk before someone's gun accidentally blows off. 

Street thug vs Motorcycle gangster.

Who wins?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 24, 2009)

Damn I knew I should have recorded that episode of Gangland about the Crips yesterday.

But anyways, how many people are in each gang, and what are they carrying, other than the knives that The Angel's tend to always have on thier person.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 24, 2009)

If you're a crip w/o a gun it's because you're dead or in jail.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 24, 2009)

Hells angels are defeintely better fighters. Big ass biker dudes. But Crips out number them and defeintely have more experience shooting.


----------



## Glued (Jul 24, 2009)

Some Hells Angels carry Uzi Machine guns and Anti Tank weaponry

Welcome to yesterday.

Others carry Knuckle dusters, meat cleavers and hammers

Link removed

Hells Angels weapon of choice is generally Ball peen hammer.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 24, 2009)

> Anti Tank weaponry


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 24, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Hells angels are defeintely better fighters. Big ass biker dudes. But Crips out number them and defeintely have more experience shooting.



More experience shooting? Most likely.

More experience _aiming_? I don't think so.


----------



## Glued (Jul 24, 2009)

Sasori said:


>



Whats so funny, that is what the Time article said.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 24, 2009)

lol just why would they need it ?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 25, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Hells angels are defeintely better fighters.


Where'd you get this from?


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 25, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Hells angels are defeintely better fighters. Big ass biker dudes. But Crips out number them and defeintely have more experience shooting.



Actually most of them aren't as big as your thinking..... I wouldn't say they are better fighters either.

Most of the stuff Grim mentioned isn't very concealable. I don't think your average Angel walks around with a Uzi and Anti Tank weapons. That said, a regular 9mm is very concealable, most Cribs expect to get shot at on a regular basis, and carry one in case. The same can be said for almost all street gangs.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 25, 2009)

In a Bar? pfft Rape, Hell's angel would pwn their ass all over that place, Now take it to the streets then the Crips might have a chance


----------



## Glued (Jul 25, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Actually *most of them aren't as big* as your thinking..... I wouldn't say they are better fighters either.
> 
> Most of the stuff Grim mentioned isn't very concealable. I don't think your average Angel walks around with a Uzi and Anti Tank weapons. That said, a regular 9mm is very concealable, most Cribs expect to get shot at on a regular basis, and carry one in case. The same can be said for almost all street gangs.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jul 25, 2009)

The Pagans would beat both of them.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 25, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Some Hells Angels carry Uzi Machine guns and Anti Tank weaponry
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Anti-tank weaponary, what are they expecting the Mongols to have backup arrive in a tank, next time they run into each other.


----------



## Glued (Jul 26, 2009)

Anti Tank Missile

I imagine this can blow up more than just tanks.

The Bandidos and Hell's Angel branch in Denmark had a Great Nordic Biker War. In this the Bandidos fired an anti tank missile into a Hell's Angels Club House, which started the war. The Hell's Angels go beyond just America, but into nations like Canada and Denmark. 

The Hells Angels also take part in illegal weapons trafficking so it makes sense.


----------

